# Volkl Gotama 2010 Mounting Telemark Question



## Proslackass

For all mountain riding, I like the idea of mounting on boot center. So, I would measure your tele boot from pin line back, then divide that number in two. Take that measurement and add it to boot center and mark that pin line.


----------



## Pinner

I mounted my Gotama boot center and wish I hadn't.

The Gotama is my hard-pack, in-bounds mogul ski and I will probably re-mount it 2cm forward for faster turns. I'll give up float in powder by doing so, but that's okay because I use a DPS Lotus 120 for anything deeper than 2-inches.

FWIW


----------



## bobbuilds

DPS lotus, lucky.


----------



## Stevie D

It won't work, those skis are designed to explode if used with tele bindings. Please do us all a favor and do not commit suicide using these skis for the unholy aborition of tele skiing. I have some Tua's that would make a great tele ski if you desire?


----------



## Mr. K

I never planned on living a long life, I just plan on living the good life.


----------



## catwoman

When I put telebindings on alpine boards (which is actually my preference) I like to have them a bit forward of boot center. Had a pair of Volkls that were stiff and high camber ( I forget the model) mounted with telebindings about 7 years ago. Everyone thought I was crazy, but boy were they fun.


----------



## bobbuilds

I just wanted to add, that being forward of the line increases stability of the skier, if you will. 

flat tails especially, but on any ski to a certain point will make you a better skier, you need to ski a bigger ski than you would normally but this is what the pros do as well.

The easiest way to try it out will work best if you have a small foot size 6-9 and find a rental binding with free adjustabilty, if it dials back to the line it wont work.

At this point take your bsl and start at 4cm ahead of the line, you will notice a huge difference 7cm is usualy ski center and is reserved for park skis etc. 

at 4cm+ you will notice everything gets easier except speed and powder. to compensate you need length and rocker.(you don't actually NEED rocker, but it helps on the right days) 

example: take a kid 5'9 180lbs old school he's on a 171-174.
Today, same kid, must be a good skiier mind you 189 HB +4cm

leaving me on 198 AK rockets +3 just so I can hang.


----------



## catwoman

Bob - you must young to use 180lbs 5'9" on 174's as a reference to "old school". My old school was me at 115lbs, 5'6" jr high student working skinny 185's that had no waist by todays standards. Geez I feel old. That's okay because making turns in early season tomorrow will make me feel like a kid again.


----------



## alanbol

If you go to the forums at telemarktips you'll find long discussions on where to mount tele bindings. For example, check this one out:
Telemark Binding Optimal Mounting
"The procedure uses "Center Ball/Center Running Surface" of the foot and ski. Below are directions for finding these two locations so that you two can try locating the *center of the ball of your foot* on the center of the *running surface* of your skis."


----------



## AQS

*+1 or 2*

Our Volkl Tele rep told us that +1 should be the starting point in any discussion for this year's Gotama (all-mountain mount). Then you can go forward or back based on a customers needs.
Hope that helps.
-Sean


----------

